# Design für Party-Community !?



## DarkBahamutX (25. November 2007)

Wie schon im Titel ersichtlich dreht sich mein angestrebtes Projekt um eine Party-Community.

Name der Website:

- Partywelten

Geplante Features der Seite:

- Eintragung von Veranstaltungen deutschlandweit
- Infos über die Musikszene
- Anlaufstelle für neue Musiker o. Bands
- selbst erstelte Musik oder Songs anderen Usern zur Verfügung stellen
- etc.

Frage:

Mit dem Design tu ich mich derzeit recht schwer, mir mag einfach keine vernünftige Idee kommen. Was hauptsächlich benötigt wird ist ein Header, Buttons und ein Logo.
Der Rest wird sich aus den vorher genannten Dingen ergeben.
Nun ist die eigentliche Frage: 
Welche Farben sollten vorzugsweise bei solch einen Portal verwendet werden und wie könnten die oben genannten Bereiche aussehen?
Sprich was könnte man als Logo machen, wie könnte man den Header gestallten etc.

Ich bin offen für jegliche Ideen und dankbar für jede Hilfe.


----------



## schleckerbeck (26. November 2007)

Morgen!

Also wenn die Seite Partywelten heisst, würde sich doch sofort eine Weltkugel im Logo anbieten.
Von den Farben her wird's wahrscheinlich von deinem persönlichen Geschmack abhängen. Oder seit ihr mehrere?
Von den Farben her kannst du ja, da es um's Thema Party geht, bisschen was buntes auffahren.
Mach einfach mal ein Design und poste es hier.

sc.

PS: Hab auch mal ne Partyseite gemacht, mit Joomla. Vielleicht hilfts dir beim Design weiter. Ist eher richtung Oldschool: http://www.ninja-clan.de


----------



## DarkBahamutX (26. November 2007)

Okay bzgl des Designs bin ich noch nicht viel weiter... also Ideentechnisch aber für das Logo kann ich mir schon mal was einfallen lassen. Vom Design her dachte ich evtl an flippige aber nicht zu überladene etwas hellere Farben. Auch hab ich mit dem Gedanken gespielt evtl. eine Zeitenabnhängige Seite zu machen, sprich z.b. von 6:00-18:00 ein helles butes Design und von 18:00-6:00 das ähnliche Design nur halt in dunkleren Farben oder sowas in der Art, halt nach "Nightlife"-Manier.

Schon mal danke und ich sehe auch das auf der Page ein Eventmodul ist, kannst du mir da etwas weiter helfen, da ich das auch noch bräuchte bzw mir mal verraten wo ich sowas in der Art her bekomme, schätze mal das muss noch selbst etwas eingestellt/umgeschrieben werden. Wäre nett, aber das lässt sich ja wenn möglich auch per PN klären, also wenn du da eine Antwort drauf hättest =)

Edit: Ok hab schon ein guten Ersatz für das Modul gefunden.


----------



## schleckerbeck (27. November 2007)

Der Kalender ist eine Joomla Komponente mit den Modulen dazu, und nennt sich ExtCalendar. Hab ihn bloß noch ein wenig umgeschrieben, zwecks Design, Handling etc.pp

Wenn du noch irgendwelche Tipps brauchst, einfach fragen.

sc.


----------



## KurtKabine (28. November 2007)

Für den Header kannst Du ja mal an ne Party gehn, n fettes Foto schmeisen und dann im Photoshop oder so bisschen ausprobieren was sich da so machen lässt. Gut Möglich das da was tolles rauskommt auch wenn man ohne Konzept beginnt zu "tüfteln".
Beim Logo würd ich nicht grad ne Erdkugel nehmen (sry schleckerbeck  )
Schliesslich geht es ja um Partys in Deutschland...


----------



## Ex1tus (28. November 2007)

Das zeitabhängige find ich gut. Verändere aber die Farben am besten nur minimal und setzte dafür irgendwo Symbole die Tag/Nacht anzeigen. Sonst erkennen  die User die Seite vielleicht nicht wieder.


----------

